# SPECIAL DIETS help needed



## AuntieV (Jan 14, 2009)

I have been missing for awhile because my Mom is in the hospital. When she comes home she is going to be on a very restricted diet with many different factors.

Her new diet needs to be low sodium, high protien, and restricted fluid intake. In addition she is diabetic and the doctor is suggesting six small meals a day. I have been searching everywhere for ideas and how to make a menu plan that will fit all of the restrictions so I can look for recipes.

I am open for any and all suggestions.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 14, 2009)

Before you leave the Hospital, find and talk to the Hospital   Dietician/Nutritionist staff...They can provide you with your best advice...


----------



## kadesma (Jan 14, 2009)

AuntieV said:


> I have been missing for awhile because my Mom is in the hospital. When she comes home she is going to be on a very restricted diet with many different factors.
> 
> Her new diet needs to be low sodium, high protien, and restricted fluid intake. In addition she is diabetic and the doctor is suggesting six small meals a day. I have been searching everywhere for ideas and how to make a menu plan that will fit all of the restrictions so I can look for recipes.
> 
> I am open for any and all suggestions.


Auntie V,
would your mom be on a renal diet? My food intake is much as she is instructed to do. Watch how much fluid and not just what I drink but foods that have a high liquid content, watermelon, melons soups ,jello, even ice

If I cant a cup of ice I measured out an amount and know how much it is then when I want Ice i put it into that container and keep track of it..Protien meats, eggs, protein supplements I've found I love eggs so I have them every day..Because of the kidney failure my choelesterol is very low even with the eggs and meat. I eat a lot os eggs, tuna and shrimp are also a favorite...veggies, fruits are important as well.. If you want to PM me I'll help all I can. Right now I have to go to the dialysis center. Must run can't be late
kadesma


----------



## AuntieV (Jan 14, 2009)

More or less it is renal. She is having problems with her heart, kidneys and liver. She is also diabetic. I have talked to the dietition. She has given me lists of low sodium foods (about 100 items), foods that are low-med and high in protein (about 100-150 items) and the usual diabetic information.

They have already warned me that I will need to measure her intake of all fluids. I have been keeping the little receipt/print outs that come with her food trays to get ideas.


----------



## Glorie (Jan 14, 2009)

I agree with Uncle Bob - the hospital nutritionists should educate you as to what foods she can and can't have which might help you narrow down and meal plan easier


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 14, 2009)

There are classes that the dieticians in hospitals give for people exactly in your situation. As I cooked for my parents, I went to them.


----------



## Alix (Jan 14, 2009)

Try this link. Input the data you have and see if it helps.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 14, 2009)

Of course the dietitian will help, that is her job so push if you have to..keep those menu's and you will find out how fast you learn to add this and remove that..I'm diabetic as well so know the difficulty in all this. As you go alsong things will be added to help with the protien so you don't get phosphorus build up and potassium problems..I know it's overwhelming right now, but you will get the hang of it..Do not be afraid to ask they are there to help you..
kadesma


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 15, 2009)

Keeping the menus was a great idea, and along with their information a start. But I also agree you need to see a dietitian in an instructional class for her situation, not just the once in the hospital. 
For me, after I left the hospital I got a referral from my Dr. to see one. It consisted of four classes once a week one hour each, and I left with a whole binder full of info and meal suggestions as well as a 'planner' and 'diary' section for planning the meals out and keeping information for when you see the doctor.
The idea was to give you information, then you apply it, then next time more information, then you apply that as well, and so on.


----------



## Grillncook (Jan 16, 2009)

You might also do research on the "DASH" diet, it's more of a cardiac diet, but it is also a low sodium diet, 1500mg a day. I stumbled across it when I was researching ways to remove sodium from my diet.


----------

